# Quills and penis question



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, question number one: I pulled my male hedgehog out of his cage today and noticed a brown color underneath him. I looked, and it was his penis coming out. Now I do have girl hedgehogs in a cage just beneath him, and one of them was moving around at the moment... So, is it normal for his penis to look brown, and is it normal for it to just come out like that? I've never seen that happen before, and I've had male hedgehogs before.

Number two: He is quilling at an insane rate. When I clean out his fleece every week, his sleeping area always seems to have a ton of quills. I've recently taken him to the vet, he was declared mite-less, and they all have that little ball at the end, but according to everything I've read, I think he should be done quilling by now. He's five months old. Why is he still quilling this much and should I be worried?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't really help with the first part, I've never seen a hedgehog's penis except for a youtube video, and in that video is looked like it was black. My main question would be, did it go back in afterwards? He might have just been 'happy' at that moment.

As for the quilling, I'm not sure how many times they do it, I know 12 weeks is suppose to be the big one, but my girl quilled at 36 weeks. The main thing to look at is are there new quills coming in, or is there any bald spots forming? I know I've read some hedgehogs can quill up to a year old, so he's probably fine in that department.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Apparently my Wimbley is a bit of an exhibitionist as I see his penis nightly!  It is usually brownish red. He hasn't ever been shy about it but the first time I saw it (when it came out full force and was sticking up out past his shoulder! :shock: ) I was a little shocked too! haha

This is a link to a picture of Wimbley's nightly "routine"... I'm not posting it directly here so people have a choice if they want to see it! http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c281/ ... G_1091.jpg He's just so chill...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I like to use revolution as a preventive againest mites,meaning all my hogs are treated once a month regardless if they have mites or not. The ball being on the end does not mean anything.
Can't help with the 1st part,i've only seen one in the dark.
Hopefully someone like nancy will be along soon,she'll know.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Some boys just like to show off. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

starby said:


> Apparently my Wimbley is a bit of an exhibitionist as I see his penis nightly!
> 
> 
> > I can SO relate! Snarf likes to show his off, too...and, as I said in another post, he seems to enjoy...playing...with it...and once he seemed to be...well...um...licking it.
> ...


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

LarryT said:


> I like to use revolution as a preventive againest mites,meaning all my hogs are treated once a month regardless if they have mites or not. The ball being on the end does not mean anything.
> Can't help with the 1st part,i've only seen one in the dark.
> Hopefully someone like nancy will be along soon,she'll know.


I know it's not mites, I just took him to the vet a couple weeks ago and he didn't have them, and he was quilling then too. He's quilling like crazy, and he has been for awhile. The vet cleared him- he doesn't look abnormal. I didn't ask him about all the quilling though. Razzo's always crabby but if he's still quilling, that would make sense. The vet actually said he thought he was pretty friendly for a hedgehog. I was like, wow, and he's my crabbiest one. Zoe comes to her door and wants out every time she hears me... Razzo spazzes out every time you try to pick him up and has drawn blood before.



starby said:


> Apparently my Wimbley is a bit of an exhibitionist as I see his penis nightly!  It is usually brownish red. He hasn't ever been shy about it but the first time I saw it (when it came out full force and was sticking up out past his shoulder! :shock: ) I was a little shocked too! haha


Yeah, I was like wha-? Me and my husband thought maybe he was having a good dream or something... I've never seen him or any of my other boy hedgehogs do that. I was trying to look online to make sure it was normal looking, and we couldn't find any pictures. Lol, it was funny though: I put my hedgehog down and went to my husband and said "So, I just saw Razzo's penis. I'm a little scarred..." He was like what?? I thought my hedgehogs were all cute and innocent! I guess they're just cute... It's a relief that other people have experienced this. I probably always worry unnecessarily.


----------



## AngelM (Jun 17, 2017)

My Juno, the first time I saw his penis was when he was on my kitchen table. My mom and I were playing with him and he just stood there. And all of a sudden I saw something kind of flesh-ish stick up past his shoulder and it absolutely terrified me. My nerves are bad and at around that time, I had recently got him and I got so worried, I cried and held him in my arms. Hearing that yours stuck up past his shoulder too makes me feel so much better. 

That's normal, right? Because I saw it again tonight. I had him walking on my blankets in my bed and he climbed up on my shirt and started tugging on it with his teeth a lot. He then started to lick his quills. When I saw him do that, I sat up my head to get a better look. I was a bit worried but just assumed it was normal. So a little later I put him back in his cage. 

I saw him sticking out of the tube thing I put in his cage and he just stood there. He stepped out and started to trust his bottom. I started to see his penis bellow him but then it started to reach above his shoulder again.

Idk. I just have bad nerves and it still kind of scares me. I just want to make sure.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's normal behavior. 

Just for future posts, please try to check dates before you add a comment & avoid commenting on ones that are older than ~6 months or so. This one is 7 years old and it can be really confusing for old posts to be brought back up - people will miss the date and reply to the original question. New questions added can also be missed easily.


----------

